# Determining weight vs suitability to horse



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm. I suspect that whoever made up that equation had their numbers a little off. I put in my information and got a 93....but I seriously doubt that I'm too big for my horse :shock: :lol:.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IME, regardless of height or weight of the horse, a horse with big bones, correct conformation, a wide chest, and a short back will always be better weight carriers than a taller/heavier horse that isn't as well conformed.

Do you have a picture of the cob you're going to look at?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it still misses a lot of variables. I also think the 20% rule is a bunch of hooey. For the Cavalry, sometimes covering 40+ miles a day for several weeks at a time, it had some validity...as a rule of thumb.

But there is no rule that covers things like: Do you jump? Do you run barrels? Do you loaf along the trail? Do you mostly walk & trot? Do you ride daily or 3 times/week or 1/week? Is your horse riding fit, or had a long lay-off? How well does your saddle fit? How much surface does it distribute weight over? How many miles & hours do you ride when you ride? How long is your horse's back, and how broad is the loin? Do you move with the horse?

Most of my riding is on a tall, slender mare. With tack, I'm 25% of her weight. If my weight bothers her, she hides it well - and she is NOT a stoic horse! I have also ridden our little mustang pony. I'd guess I'm at 32-33% of his weight. He seems to handle it OK, but he has to work hard in turns to keep his balance. Right now, he's ridden 6 times a year if he needs it or not, so he is NOT in riding shape and I wouldn't ask him to carry me fast or far...although knowing him, he might try for fast regardless.

I think there are just too many variables for a simple answer.


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

I agree that there are too many variables for a simple answer. It would be nice if there was a consistent little rule of thumb! But I thought it'd be fun to share anyway.

As for the cob in question, I do have a pic, but it's not really a good one.










And one of her brother (again not great), who I was also going to look at. They are both rescues BTW.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The 20% was a number devised by veterinarians and the British army during WW1 because so much gear was also carried. Enlistees were carefully matched to the available horses.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Gosh, when I read threads like this, I get so paranoid! If you are worried about your weight at 5'1", then someone like me at 5'10" probably has no business getting on a horse at all! I mean, even at the same size (I'm a 14-16), I obviously have to weigh more than you because of my added height. I've always ridden 17+hh horses, but since my accident I have been considering getting something smaller. Posts like yours always make me doubt myself!


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

Spanish Rider said:


> Gosh, when I read threads like this, I get so paranoid! If you are worried about your weight at 5'1", then someone like me at 5'10" probably has no business getting on a horse at all! I mean, even at the same size (I'm a 14-16), I obviously have to weigh more than you because of my added height. I've always ridden 17+hh horses, but since my accident I have been considering getting something smaller. Posts like yours always make me doubt myself!


Aww! I definitely don't mean to make you feel bad. I am just really insecure. I feel less insecure on taller horses, but I'm so much more comfortable on the 14-15 handlers, but they tend to weigh less, so...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I always like to use the example of my old BO in cases like this.

He's an old cowboy who is 6'3" and probably weighs 200+lbs. He rides in an old, heavy-as-hell saddle. His favorite mount is his 15.1hh QH gelding who is more racing-bred than stock-bred, so he's more on the slender side. Jack (the gelding) carries him with absolutely no problems whatsoever, even going up the mountain trails by the barn.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the gelding might have a slightly shorter back, but the difference is negligible so I really think you should choose the horse whose temperament suits you better. Either would be decent weight carriers once they are a little more fit.

Forgive me if I'm being too nosy and you don't have to answer if you don't want, but I can't equate the height and pant size into an actual weight .


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

smrobs said:


> I think the gelding might have a slightly shorter back, but the difference is negligible so I really think you should choose the horse whose temperament suits you better. Either would be decent weight carriers once they are a little more fit.
> 
> Forgive me if I'm being too nosy and you don't have to answer if you don't want, but I can't equate the height and pant size into an actual weight .


No problem. I'm about 210ish.
ETA: just weighed myself and I'm 202.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm quite a bit over the 20% rule for both of my horses and they carry me just fine. 

My appaloosa mare is maybe 1000 pounds and I weigh maybe 220 on a good day not including tack and we go up and down hills, over creeks and streams, up steep embankments, basically all over the place and she had yet to put a foot wrong. 

Both my vet and farrier have complimented me on how well conditioned and muscular my horses are. They are both totally sound per the vet when they got shots, teeth and checkups done in April. 

Personally I look at it this way. They are MY horses. I pay the bills, I do the work and if I want to haul my maybe too fat butt up onto them is my business and no one else's. If someone has a negative opinion good for them, they're not paying the bills and they don't know my horses like I do.

That being said well fitting tack and being properly conditioned goes a long way along with your riding ability and how you carry yourself while mounted. Ill fitting equipment and flipping around in the saddle can quickly sore a horse no matter what you weigh. I know 120 pounds girls that I wouldn't let ride my horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sea, either of those horses would make a good match for you. Heck, so long as you ride balanced and fluidly, you can ride just about anything average sized or bigger.

My brother weighs about 220 and his main horse is barely over 14 hands. They used to do ranch work for 8+ hours a day and never had a problem.


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

I just wanted to say...you guys were totally right. I tried out the cob mare and she was a perfect size for me. She is a tank. She had no problems carrying me and I felt so comfortable on her. She needs a LOT of work, and is not fit at all right now, but I think she's going to be awesome. I shouldn't have worried at all. <3 (And not as far to fall is a big perk.)


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

> (And not as far to fall is a big perk.)


That's exactly why I need to get myself something smaller!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MyBoySi said:


> I'm quite a bit over the 20% rule for both of my horses and they carry me just fine.
> 
> My appaloosa mare is maybe 1000 pounds and I weigh maybe 220 on a good day not including tack and we go up and down hills, over creeks and streams, up steep embankments, basically all over the place and she had yet to put a foot wrong.
> 
> .


Ah but you are guessing, your mare 'maybe' 1000 pounds, if she is 1100 pounds you are spot on...not including tack etc. then she 'maybe' 900 pounds, then you would be nearer 25%! The point is you are judging her weight carrying based on what you and her are doing, not an arbitrary weight calculation


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

When reading these threads, I always compare it to a pony that I broke a couple of years ago. Though I'm not a plus sized rider, I'm not exactly dainty either...and I ride in a big heavy western saddle. All together, the horse is having to carry about 175-185 pounds. I used a little pony all summer, working 8+ hours in a feedlot at all gaits and I even roped and drug a cow off him once. He stood 13.1 hands and weighed around 700 pounds. If I'm doing my math right, that would have put me at almost exactly 25% of his weight...but I was riding harder than many folks do. He never struggled once (except when dragging the cow that was as big as he was), was never back sore the next day, and always had plenty of energy at the end of the day to keep going if I wanted.

BUT, he was a compact, stocky, wide horse with heavy bone for his size and mostly correct conformation.


----------



## Kimmy1985 (Jun 8, 2014)

So,would you guys think a 210 lbs rider could ride a 13.2hh pony with a stocky build for short, easy trail rides and flat arena work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

210 + 30 lbs of saddle is 240. For a 700 lb pony, that is 34%, which is a bit higher than when I ride stocky little Cowboy. I have ridden Cowboy a number of times, on level terrain and primarily at a walk, but he struggles to balance my weight in sharp turns and I suspect I wear him out pretty fast. I'm told his previous owner had her 'just under 200 lb' husband ride him on trail rides for several hours, but I honestly think that was unfair to Cowboy. I've seen a gal who weighed as much as me ride him for an hour lesson and he didn't complain or call it quits...but I still think asking a horse to carry that much weight is wrong. There are a lot of variables, but I get uncomfortable about asking a horse to carry much over 30% on a regular basis.

This is me riding Cowboy for 5-10 minutes at the start of a trail ride, using a saddle that doesn't fit me. Aside from the saddle, I think it is obvious that neither of us are very happy.








​
This is my 130 lb wife riding him about 10 minutes later. I think she is a much better fit:










This is my 100 lb DIL. I think she could ride him for anything and be a fine fit:​







​


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't remember if I've posted on this thread or not... xD

I tend to fluctuate in weight between 130-150. I don't think I would ever purchase a horse for myself that weighed less than 700 lbs... Just going off of the 20(isn xD)% rule.


----------



## Kimmy1985 (Jun 8, 2014)

BSMS, how much do you weigh (if you dont mind) and what are Cowboy's stats? 
The pony I looked at is 15, about 13.2 or 13.3 and I'd say closer to 800 pounds, stocky, thick legs and wide chest. I'm only considering him because a friend of my sister is giving him away. I certainly don't want to hurt him. 
He hasn't had much work in the last couple years and Id want to get some schooling done before the kids trying him....then, if he ended up quiet, would be for a 7 and 3 year old to ride, supervised of course lol. And occasional tune up rides by myself if required. I just wanted to post and get some other opinions before I decide on him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm 175-180, and the saddle I've usually used on Cowboy when riding him is around 30 lbs. He is 13.0 hands, and I can only guess his weight. He is well built for carrying a high percentage of his weight.

I guess I'm around 30-32% of his weight with saddle. That assumes he is a bit under 700 lbs. For walking straight, he can carry me OK. In turns, he struggles to balance with my weight. He can manage it, but he struggles. Horses can adjust their stride, how long each foot remains on the ground, etc to adjust for a heavy load. But if the horse fights to keep his balance with you in a tight turn, then it is too much for my standards. It could be the problem isn't so much weight, as that I'm too tall for him and some of the weight is too far above his back. With my daughter on Trooper:










I know Cowboy has carried students as heavy as me for hour long lessons that included lots of cantering. I cannot say it harmed him, but I feel guilty. He is obviously working much harder than Trooper (about 850 lbs) or Mia (about 900 lbs).

I had an Arabian mare (Lilly) who the vet estimated at 775 lbs. I rode her when she was green broke, and she quickly adjusted and always seemed eager when ridden.

Since that is the sum total of my regular riding experience, I cannot advise others. At about 14.2 & 775, I think Lilly could have carried me all day on a trail ride. I know Trooper shows no problems with my weight, and the vet estimated him at 835. But 13.0 Cowboy makes me feel guilty...


----------



## Kimmy1985 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for replying! I think I'll give him a go. If he seems uncomfortable with me I can see about getting someone else to school him. Or, even better, lose some of my *** this summer lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

